# Advice on getting started in the Dog Grooming business



## tkm1025 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello! I just joined today in hopes of getting some questions answered. I currently do not have any experience in grooming dogs. I do have 3 of my own and I do trim my shih tzu in between his professional groomings. I don't know anyone in this industry besides my groomer and he is very nice but kinda creepy so I don't feel comfortable asking him very much. My goal is to start my own mobile grooming business in the future. I live in florida and there is such a demand! I just don't know where to start. Do I go work somewhere washing dogs? I know I will be good at it. I love animals and I learn things quickly. Plus motivation helps! Thank you in advance for your advise! Any ideas are appreciated! Tara


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

There are dog grooming schools or schools that have grooming programs, etc, personally that's where I'd start. The ones I've heard about are only about a year long. In the classes you would learn more about where to go from there. Where I am, you need a pet grooming licence for yourself and for the facility you groom in.


----------



## tkm1025 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you! I'll look into that. I don't think for Florida we need license but I'll double check!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I would think it's good to be licensed for insurance purposes . A gal purchased an older model RV dirt cheap main thing was that the structure and the engine were in good shape. Gutted it out and remodeled it into her mobile grooming business,, The set up was so nice.

My mentor was a groomer working in other peoples shops to support her dog habits, it was physically demanding on her body, especially her hands in her elderly years. lots of long term damage over 20 years. Then you have the dogs that don't want to be groomed but the owners expect you to groom them. That would be the main thing being prepared for, for how you would deal with it. 

Good luck


----------



## Caro (Sep 10, 2012)

Also, make sure you have the necessary insurance for your protection. If a dog bites you (which will likely happen if you groom enough dogs), it may be severe enough of a bite that you will be unable to work for several days or weeks. Even if you are willing to work through the pain, you may be unable to get your hand wet & make it difficult to bathe dogs. You need to make sure you have income protection like disability insurance in place if you depend on your income (like most people).


----------



## tkm1025 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you! Thank you all so much for your advise!!! It's all very helpful!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I am a bather and have done some grooming. I would try working as a bather somewhere first, because it will ultimately help you decide if you really want to move forward with grooming. It is a very physically demanding job. I don't know a single groomer that doesn't suffer from back issues and hand issues. I have bad back issues now from it and I'm in my 20's..


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I am a bather and have done some grooming. I would try working as a bather somewhere first, because it will ultimately help you decide if you really want to move forward with grooming. It is a very physically demanding job. I don't know a single groomer that doesn't suffer from back issues and hand issues. I have bad back issues now from it and I'm in my 20's..


I can't even imagine how physically hard it is to groom dogs for a living. After 1-2 hours on my own dogs I'm completely spent and sore.


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 8, 2018)

I want to first point out that many people think grooming is playing with dogs all day and this is absolutely not the case, so you will want to be sure you are understanding what you are getting into. You get bite and pooped on a lot and you have to keep calm when dogs just won't stay still or starts to do alligator rolls on your table (i mean internally calm, not just putting on a smile, because dogs can feel the energy you put off). Also, there are many types of bugs you have to deal with, pets so matted that the smell makes you gag (and sometimes puke), poop and pee matted to their priivate parts, etc. This is the point that many groomer quite at, so I just want to warn you before you spend the time and money down that track. I've been grooming for years and I truly love it, but it takes a special type of person to be a groomer! 

You will want to start with learning breeds inside and out. Grab a few breed books and learn about the breeds, their temperaments, grooming recommendations, etc. There is a great website (https://www.wiki-pet.com ) that is super useful for breed information. Then I would recommend either signing up for a grooming school or using DVD's to learn the basics about grooming. Jodi Murphy makes great DVD's that will help. Then you will want to intern at a shop as a bather or a groomer to get hands on experience. Notes From the Grooming Table (http://melissaverplank.com/blog/the-new-notes-from-the-grooming-table-is-here/) is a great book that will help you understand the grooming patterns for each pet.

Then, when you feel you are ready to start your own business, start looking up grooming vans. Because of the high prices of new vans, I'd recommend starting at a used van. Florida is one of the most populated groomer states, so you should be able to find lots of vans in FL. Some essential business items are:
-business insurance (http://www.governorins.com/insurance/pet-industry-insurance )
-pet business software (https://www.pawfinity.com/mobile-grooming-software )
-business cards (https://www.vistaprint.com )
-a website

Grooming is a very physically demanding job, however, I absolutely love it!! I wish you the best because it's truly a rewarding career!


----------

